# KX modifier - Can someone tell me



## mamacase1 (Apr 19, 2012)

Can someone tell me where to find the guideline for the use of the KX modifier for medicare?


----------



## mhstrauss (Apr 19, 2012)

mamacase1 said:


> Can someone tell me where to find the guideline for the use of the KX modifier for medicare?



Here is a previous thread about the KX modifier.  There are several links to Medicare documentation that you should find helpful.

https://www.aapc.com/memberarea/forums/showthread.php?t=7990

Hope this helps!


----------



## kwnelson (Apr 19, 2012)

http://www.cgsmedicare.com/jc/pubs/insider/2011_insider_spring.pdf

page 6 has a pretty good explanation of the KX requirements 

Kelly W. Nelson, CMC, CPMA
Vice President Mt Juliet Chapter AAPC


----------



## mamacase1 (Apr 24, 2012)

Thank you both for your help.


----------

